# Hello



## Tomoko

Hello I am Tomoko..I go by Tomo or sometimes Tomo-chan to those who know me. I come from from Japan. I now reside in state of Washington in the US now and loving living here. The landscapes remind me of home.

I have now been living here for 1 year now. It is still taking the time for me to adjust to the western world. Hope to talk to you soon!


----------



## muleman RIP

Welcome to FF. Hope you post often and don't worry about Rusty!


----------



## bczoom

Welcome to the forum!

What brought you to the USA?


----------



## Tomoko

Who is Rusty


----------



## thcri RIP

Tomoko said:


> Who is Rusty



You will get to know Rusty soon I am sure.   Welcome and have fun here and post often.


murph


----------



## Tomoko

I move to the US because the company I work for is to expand the operations of business here in Washington. I work for Takata Coporation..they make automotive safety parts.


----------



## thcri RIP

Tomoko said:


> I move to the US because the company I work for is to expand the operations of business here in Washington. I work for Takata Coporation..they make automotive safety parts.



Interesting Company.  What do you do for them?


----------



## Tomoko

I am a bookkeeper and also work in HR I do payrolls, assist in hires, fires, etc.


----------



## muleman RIP

So are you liking American food? The political discussions and carrying on get a little heated at times but everybody tries to be civil!


----------



## pirate_girl

Hello Tomoko.
Welcome


----------



## Tomoko

My goal is to one day become a citizen and do it the right and correct way. I will not marry a man just to receive citizenship. I was told I could do that. But that is dumb.  I want to register and vote, and even own a gun as the 2nd amendment says =D I want how I say.. "Eat my Apple Pie and enjoy it too" yes? haha


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> Welcome to FF. Hope you post often and don't worry about Rusty!





Tomoko said:


> I am a bookkeeper and also work in HR I do payrolls, assist in* hires, fires*, etc.



Hey Muleman,  think we can get Rusty fired???


----------



## Tomoko

I do not eat red meats often..I like seafoods and my native food still it hard not to eat what I have grown up to. but i do LOVE McDonald's breakfast menu! hahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

well well well looks like i have some catching up to do! where to begin?

first of all, WELCOME to FF!




muleman said:


> Welcome to FF. Hope you post often and don't worry about Rusty!


 
ok, you are next  



Tomoko said:


> Who is Rusty


 
i is Rusty! the most famous bucket'o'bolts 'round these parts



Tomoko said:


> I move to the US because the company I work for is to expand the operations of business here in Washington. I work for Takata Coporation..they make automotive safety parts.


 
i will have to take a look. i work for a Volvo dealer, and i know we get alot of stuff thats made in Japan. possibly some of your company's products!



thcri said:


> Hey Muleman, think we can get Rusty fired???


 
and now on to you, Merfee. you may fire me, but you can never get rid of me! 


ok, i think that about does it


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> and now on to you, Merfee. you may fire me, but you can never get rid of me!



I said that to a mod once, I got banned.    ok he was just messing with me.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Tomoko

So it is proper for me to give Rusty the hadōken? haha


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

konnichiwa i to was born in Japan i was on tachakawa AFB wich no longer exist's it was turned over to japan, and the hospital i was born in is now an apartment building you can still see it from the yakota MAC termanal. welcome to the forum from a western AK. and enjoy your time with the folks here.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

depends on what that is,


----------



## thcri RIP

yeah, go for it.  


































Actually Rusty is well liked around here, just don't tell Rusty.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thcri said:


> Actually Rusty is well liked around here, just don't tell Rusty.


 
AH AH AH!!!!!! I KNOWED IT!!!!!!

YOOO-OOOO LIIIIKE MEEE
NAAAANNYNAAAANY BOOBOO!!!


----------



## Tomoko

I was born and raised in Shizuoka..known for it's famous tea farms and rolling tea fields...part of which I move to Washington is because of large Japanese population too. I am able to speak both english/japanese


----------



## Cowboy

Welcome Tomoko & thanks for the great introduction .


----------



## Tomoko

You are a strange person, Rusty


----------



## thcri RIP

Tomoko said:


> You are a strange person, Rusty



Isn't that amazing, been here almost an hour and already has Rusty figured out.


----------



## Doc

Tomoko said:


> You are a strange person, Rusty


Too funny!  You already have Rusty figured out.  LOL.   

Welcome to Forums Forums Tomo!    I think you'll like it here.  You are off to a great start.
Enjoy and post often!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Tomoko said:


> You are a strange person, Rusty


 
i am i am!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Tomoko said:


> You are a strange person, Rusty


 Rusty ain't as strange as i am i'n a redneck living in western alaska the only way in or out is plane or boat, i'm still snow catting when the rest of you are mowing grass and i love it  up here be advised i just don't seem as strange as rusty because you all keep me hidden out here in the bush'


----------



## Tomoko

Then again, I come from a country that kills whales and dolphins. What Americans don't know Japan just doesn't care about animals.  PETA we hate. they invade Japan's personal declarations..last I checked, we dont tell Americans how to live..so why do they tell them how to ?? but it no matter I live in the US now.


----------



## Cowboy

Tomoko said:


> Then again, I come from a country that kills whales and dolphins. What Americans don't know Japan just doesn't care about animals. PETA we hate. they invade Japan's personal declarations..last I checked, we dont tell Americans how to live..so why do they tell them how to ?? but it no matter I live in the US now.


 

I,m liking you more & more Tomoko


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

so what is a _hadōken _anyway? (i know nothing of cultures outside my little bitty town)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Cowboy said:


> I,m liking you more & more Tomoko


 
*RUN, TOMOKO!!!  *


----------



## Tomoko

it mean "wave motion fist" or "surge fist"..and NO not that kinda of "fist" get your head out the gutter..and yes PETA always say "save whales, save this or that" Well you know what? If it can eaten or manufactured out of something..then goddamnit we will kill it!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Cowboy said:


> I,m liking you more & more Tomoko


 i thaught it was the pretty avitar pic that got everybody excited but you are starting to sound republican not bad for a young person #1 in my book.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Tomoko said:


> it mean "wave motion fist" or "surge fist"..and NO not that kinda of "fist" get your head out the gutter..


 


got it. ill try not to piss ya off i dont wanna get surged


----------



## Tomoko

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=si-lSLv9b4E"]YouTube        - Japan: EMOBILE's Racist Commercial Depicts Obama as a Monkey[/ame]  << heres what we think about your so-called beloved president..dont even get me going with this guy..I hate Obama. His big ears and monkey head !!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BELOVED? ah yes, the Messiah. i have vowed that if this arse somehow gets elected to a second term, i will move to Canadia and ne'er return


----------



## pirate_girl

Tomoko said:


> YouTube        - Japan: EMOBILE's Racist Commercial Depicts Obama as a Monkey  << heres what we think about your so-called beloved president..dont even get me going with this guy..I hate Obama. His big ears and monkey head !!!


You're cracking me up Tomoko!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Tomoko said:


> YouTube - Japan: EMOBILE's Racist Commercial Depicts Obama as a Monkey << heres what we think about your so-called beloved president..dont even get me going with this guy..I hate Obama. His big ears and monkey head !!!


 that is funny do you have any thing stashed from when clinton was making us the laughing stock of the world


----------



## Tomoko

FUCK OBAMA. Fuck him in the asshole with a big rubber dick! Expressing some anger there 




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5L2S2zsCr0"]YouTube        - George Carlin: All my F**kbombs (The George Carlin F-Bomb Reel)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

ackkk!!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i didn't vote for him


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> ackkk!!


 
Pillowtop Generator! where went your avatar?

geez this chick hates Obamamama!


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Pillowtop Generator! where went your avatar?
> 
> geez this chick hates Obamamama!


I went back to the autumn themed one..
..
Yeah, I can see that.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Pillowtop Generator! where went your avatar?
> 
> geez this chick hates Obamamama!


 when she said she wanted to immigrate legally we should have known that she wouldn't vote for him the scarry part is she wants guns to don't cross this  lady she might make you dance


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> I went back to the autumn themed one..
> ..
> Yeah, I can see that.


 
i likes!



dds said:


> when she said she wanted to immigrate legally we should have known that she wouldn't vote for him the scarry part is she wants guns to don't cross this lady she might make you dance


 
i can do the Robot!


----------



## darroll

Welcome,

If you need any bad advise, just ask me.
I spent time in Japan and loved it.


----------



## Tomoko

If you havn't noticed my favorite word is, Fuck. from that funny George Carlin F-Bomb video lol my boss emailed to me..haha


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i was going to post the dance like a white guy vid but cant do it it has helped my moves you should try it rusty.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Tomoko said:


> If you havn't noticed my favorite word is, Fuck. from that funny George Carlin F-Bomb video lol my boss emailed to me..haha


 mine is to i normaly use it when i smash a finger or toe. the carlin vid was old he still had hair in that one .


----------



## Tomoko

You can tell how productive we are at work today lol


----------



## Doc

Tomoko said:


> If you havn't noticed my favorite word is, Fuck. from that funny George Carlin F-Bomb video lol my boss emailed to me..haha


A true classic for sure!!!   So funny.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Tomoko said:


> You can tell how productive we are at work today lol


 
if you look at my post count you will see how productive i am at work everyday


----------



## hotgirlinf

Tomoko said:


> Hello I am Tomoko..I go by Tomo or sometimes Tomo-chan to those who know me. I come from from Japan. I now reside in state of Washington in the US now and loving living here. The landscapes remind me of home.
> 
> I have now been living here for 1 year now. It is still taking the time for me to adjust to the western world. Hope to talk to you soon!


 hey welcome I just joined too,I seen you on tfs


----------



## Tomoko

hotgirlinf said:


> hey welcome I just joined too,I seen you on tfs


 Yes I got banned on there. They didnt like me dropping too many F-bombs lol


----------



## hotgirlinf

Tomoko said:


> Yes I got banned on there. They didnt like me dropping too many F-bombs lol


----------



## pirate_girl

What is TFS?


----------



## hotgirlinf

pirate_girl said:


> What is TFS?


 it's a forum site


----------



## pirate_girl

nevermind, I gotcha..


----------



## bczoom

http://www.thefashionspot.com/


----------



## hotgirlinf

pirate_girl said:


> nevermind, I gotcha..


 ok,cool,I wanted to know who I could ask,on here if I have a question?


----------



## tsaw

Hello and welcome.

From what I've read so far,
you hate Obama, hate PETA, like guns, don't mind swearing.  Plus are attractive... and funny. 

My kind of girl!!!


----------



## Tomoko

You know how we japanese women drive too. I have only been here a year and have 2 speeding tickets!


----------



## Ironman

Hi. Welcome to the community.


----------



## muleman RIP

bczoom said:


> http://www.thefashionspot.com/


Figures that you would know about that site!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

bczoom said:


> http://www.thefashionspot.com/


 
and here i thought you had male tendencies. my mistake


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.theforumsite.com/


----------



## Doc

Tomoko said:


> You know how we japanese women drive too. I have only been here a year and have 2 speeding tickets!


Congrats Tomo,
You've been here (on forumsforums) less than 8 hours and have a 4 page intro thread.  A record for sure.  Way to go girl!!!!!


----------



## Tomoko

and on that note...its closin time at work..see you guys later or tomorrow!


----------



## Av8r3400

Tomoko said:


> it mean "wave motion fist" or "surge fist"..





Is that kind of like a "Wave Motion Gun?"


----------



## jpr62902

Av8r3400 said:


> Is that kind of like a "Wave Motion Gun?"


 
Wow!  A _Star Blazers_ reference!  Cool cartoon!

Trivia question:  What battleship was the inspiration for this spaceship?


----------



## muleman RIP

USS New Jersey.


----------



## pirate_girl

USS Arizona?


----------



## jpr62902

First, I have to apologize for hijacking Tomoko's welcome thread.

Second, still don't have the right answer.


----------



## Tomoko

hadō-hō would be "wave motion gun"


----------



## Av8r3400

The Wave Motion Gun was mounted onto a refurbished Yamato.

(It was a Japanese cartoon...)


Another one for PG??


----------



## jpr62902

Av8r3400 said:


> The Wave Motion Gun was mounted onto a refurbished Yamamoto.
> 
> (It was a Japanese cartoon...)


 
Close enough. The battleship was the Yamato, named after the admiral, Yamamoto.


----------



## Tomoko

Couldn't tell ya. don't watch that stuff.


----------



## Tomoko

Growing up in Japan I can say i've never been into any anime/manga at all. period. I was into everything western. Then when I come here you people are into it! Ugh..I think it's stupid I really don't care for it.


----------



## tsaw

This is western anime for ya
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAExoSozc2c"]YouTube        - Flintstones Cigarette Commercial[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sawyerdude that is my most favorite commercial ever!!!


----------



## Tomoko

I told you guys I shouldnt of started to get on one in the political threads..apparently little miss politically correct, pirate girl thinks me calling Obama "black ass" and calling black women "shaniqua" is RACIST! oh no! fucking pathetic.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

um.....  yeah that really aint the way to go in public...


----------



## Tomoko

I don't give a fuck. she doesn't have fucking authority on here..I give a shit.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hmm.... i have a feeling you wont last long here....


----------



## JEV

...such a potty mouth. How many forums have you been banned from? My crystal ball sees another one in your near future.


----------



## Av8r3400

Yup.  Too bad...


----------



## Tomoko

Too bad that's none your decisions to make. I'm very opinionated and I will say what's on my mind. If what I say hurts your feelings go turn on the Disney Channel.


----------



## jpr62902

Tomoko said:


> I don't give a fuck. she doesn't have fucking authority on here..I give a shit.


 


Tomoko said:


> Too bad that's none your decisions to make. I'm very opinionated and I will say what's on my mind. If what I say hurts your feelings go turn on the Disney Channel.


 
Are you sure that this is the right approach to take, Tomoko?


----------



## Tomoko

I dont need some little miss politically correct know-it-all tell me what's racist and what's not..no matter what the context I used that in. You already told me that..I understand that now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

gee. what litle respect i had left for you disappeared quick as a beer from my glass......


----------



## jpr62902

Tomoko said:


> I dont need some little miss politically correct know-it-all tell me what's racist and what's not..no matter what the context I used that in. You already told me that..I understand that now.


 
Apparently you do.  Now make nice with Pirate Girl.


----------



## Tomoko

Rusty Shackleford said:


> gee. what litle respect i had left for you disappeared quick as a beer from my glass......


 

I'd say you have a drinking problem then.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

jpr62902 said:


> Apparently you do. Now make nice with Pirate Girl.


\

............ ill wait. 

you see, PG is yur best ally on here. she is smart, lovable, but will let you know when you are wrong.

im going back to my sales training videos. maybe i should redirect form this thread before i say something stupid...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Tomoko said:


> I'd say you have a drinking problem then.


 
yeah thats enough for me. goodbye. go back to Jap-pan.

dont like it? dont care.


----------



## Tomoko

Rusty Shackleford said:


> yeah thats enough for me. goodbye. go back to Jap-pan.
> 
> dont like it? dont care.


 
I think the beer is talking for you now..keep drinking


----------



## pirate_girl

Tomoko said:


> I'd say you have a drinking problem then.



You are clearly here to flame and to make your mark on this forum, probably like you did on the one you've been recently banned from.
First of all, I did like you at first. Now? no.
You went and changed your avatar to sporting your favourite word in sign, and your sig attachment is appalling. You're appalling.

No Jim, I won't accept "make nice".
I'll just put her on ignore.. everyone else can enjoy friendly chatter with her.
It won't be me. Sorry.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Tomoko said:


> I think the beer is talking for you now..keep drinking


 

i will, thank you. keep your shit up and you'll be outta here quicker than spit from a llama


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> You are clearly here to flame and to make your mark on this forum, probably like you did on the one you've been recently banned from.
> First of all, I did like you at first. Now? no.
> You went and changed your avatar to sporting your favourite word in sign, and your sig attachment is appalling. You're appalling.
> 
> No Jim, I won't accept "make nice".
> I'll just put her on ignore.. everyone else can enjoy friendly chatter with her.
> It won't be me. Sorry.


 
dont waste your time with it, PG. she will be gone soon. elaborate trolling that fooled many of us in the beginning..... what a shame.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank you Mods.


----------



## JEV

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i will, thank you. keep your shit up and you'll be outta here *quicker than spit from a llama*


I _really_ like that analogy. Do you mind if I use it, or do you have it copyrighted?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

go for it, brotha!


----------

